# "2012 Official LSU Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Looking forward to cheering for my LSU Tigers this season.  



GEAUX TIGERS!!!!


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 5, 2012)

Opposing teams better watch out for this guy. He's the DE that ran down LaMichael James from behind last year. 

LSU Tigers defensive end Barkevious Mingo relishes new role
http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2012/08/excuse_lsu_defensive_end_barke.html


----------



## brownceluse (Aug 6, 2012)

Hope you guys win the west good luck.


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2012)

Les Miles meets w/ media after first full squad practice 

<object id="flashObj" width="486" height="412" classid="clsid27CDB6E-AE6D-11cf-96B8-444553540000" codebase="http://download.macromedia.com/pub/shockwave/cabs/flash/swflash.cab#version=9,0,47,0"><param name="movie" value="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" /><param name="bgcolor" value="#FFFFFF" /><param name="flashVars" value="videoId=1772104556001&playerID=651482428001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAPmbRMTE~,BWCCSzT6s9n2dkm1Oa2dELBPh6LJOKDw&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" /><param name="base" value="http://admin.brightcove.com" /><param name="seamlesstabbing" value="false" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="swLiveConnect" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><embed src="http://c.brightcove.com/services/viewer/federated_f9?isVid=1" bgcolor="#FFFFFF" flashVars="videoId=1772104556001&playerID=651482428001&playerKey=AQ~~,AAAAPmbRMTE~,BWCCSzT6s9n2dkm1Oa2dELBPh6LJOKDw&domain=embed&dynamicStreaming=true" base="http://admin.brightcove.com" name="flashObj" width="486" height="412" seamlesstabbing="false" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" allowFullScreen="true" swLiveConnect="true" allowScriptAccess="always" pluginspage="http://www.macromedia.com/shockwave/download/index.cgi?P1_Prod_Version=ShockwaveFlash"></embed></object>


----------



## Les Miles (Aug 6, 2012)

brownceluse said:


> Hope you guys win the west good luck.



I think LSU has a really good chance at winning the West again this year. Much easier schedule, better team, and Bama plays in Baton Rouge.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 8, 2012)

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1209532.html

Toughest place to play per Scout.com


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

*Tyrann Mathieu working to get a handle on fame*

http://www.nola.com/lsu/index.ssf/2012/08/lsus_tyrann_mathieu_working_to.html


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

*Tharold Simon Won't Be Underrated for Long*



> Every August, we're on the lookout for that one player that coaches may not be talking about as much as they should be, in an effort to pinpoint the next big star.
> 
> ESPN.com's KC Joyner thinks that player could be LSU cornerback Tharold Simon.









http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...m_medium=newsletter&utm_campaign=lsu-football


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

What You Need to Know About LSU's Best Freshmen



> As always, LSU will have freshmen ready to contribute right away.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...t-you-need-to-know-about-tigers-best-freshmen


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

Dandydon.com reports today:



> We learned late Friday night that 2012 signee Avery Johnson did not meet academic qualifications to enroll at LSU, and yesterday we learned that Fehoko Fanaika's arrival will also be delayed for academic reasons


.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)




----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

> The SEC has produced some of the highest rated safety prospects to come out of the draft throughout the last decade such as Alabama’s Mark Barron, the seventh overall pick in this year’s NFL Draft, Tennessee’s Eric Berry, the No. 5 overall pick of the 2010 Draft, and LSU’s LaRon Landry, the No. 6 overall pick in 2007.



http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...-prospect-focus-scouting-lsu-safety-eric-reid


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

Sophomore receiver opens up on his growth, physical nature








> More of a special teams hitman in his first year on campus, Jarvis Landry (80) expects to carry more weight on the offensive side of the ball in 2012 (photo by Gail Chisum).
> By BEN LOVE
> Tiger Rag Editor



http://www.tigerrag.com/?p=214472


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 8, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> http://cfn.scout.com/2/1209532.html
> 
> Toughest place to play per Scout.com



Hey, do you still look at dandydon.com for daily updates?

A few of us are having lunch at Boudreauxs in Duluth on Friday, 11:45ish.  Not too far from Suwanee.  It's on Buford Highway a little north of downtown Duluth where that internet cafe and Green Dog Interactive is located.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 8, 2012)

:good luck to LSU this year.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

http://www.facebook.com/lsufootball


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

This one is for you, David!

<object width="480" height="301" id="embed" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000"><param name="movie" value="http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/embed.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashVars" value="catid=603&id=904214&img=http://image.cdnllnwnl.xosnetwork.com/pics32/640/VZ/VZXZGUMMYLKJYRA.20111204070658.jpg&server=http://www.lsusports.net/XML/titanv3/&pageurl=http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/&jtv=5200&skin=5200&gaa=UA-9176889-3&sitename=jtvs.5200.lsutigers&nlwa=http://track1.neulion.com/jtvsp/5200/" /><embed name="embed" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" src="http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/embed.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="301" quality="high" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" flashVars="catid=603&id=904214&img=http://image.cdnllnwnl.xosnetwork.com/pics32/640/VZ/VZXZGUMMYLKJYRA.20111204070658.jpg&server=http://www.lsusports.net/XML/titanv3/&pageurl=http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/&jtv=5200&skin=5200&gaa=UA-9176889-3&sitename=jtvs.5200.lsutigers&nlwa=http://track1.neulion.com/jtvsp/5200/"></embed></object>


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

Season tickets are sold out for the ninth straight year.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)




----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

Les looks like he's lost some weight since last season.  I doubt that's the #2 ring he's playing with during the interview.

<object width="480" height="301" id="embed" classid="clsid:d27cdb6e-ae6d-11cf-96b8-444553540000"><param name="movie" value="http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/embed.swf" /><param name="quality" value="high" /><param name="allowFullScreen" value="true" /><param name="allowScriptAccess" value="always" /><param name="flashVars" value="catid=-2&id=902211&server=http://www.lsusports.net/XML/titanv3/&pageurl=http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/&jtv=5200&skin=5200&gaa=UA-9176889-3&sitename=jtvs.5200.lsutigers&nlwa=http://track1.neulion.com/jtvsp/5200/" /><embed name="embed" pluginspage="http://www.adobe.com/go/getflashplayer" src="http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/embed.swf" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" width="480" height="301" quality="high" allowFullScreen="true" allowScriptAccess="always" flashVars="catid=-2&id=902211&server=http://www.lsusports.net/XML/titanv3/&pageurl=http://www.lsusports.net/mediaPortal/&jtv=5200&skin=5200&gaa=UA-9176889-3&sitename=jtvs.5200.lsutigers&nlwa=http://track1.neulion.com/jtvsp/5200/"></embed></object>


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

*Mathieu, Reid Named to Thorpe Watch List*



> BATON ROUGE - LSU juniors Tyrann Mathieu and Eric Reid were named to the watch list for the Jim Thorpe Award, presented annually to the nation's best defensive back, the Jim Thorpe Association announced Friday.










http://www.lsusports.net/ViewArticle.dbml?DB_OEM_ID=5200&ATCLID=205502490


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2012)

That's some good info Boudreaux. I can't wait for November.  I believe it will be another battle of the undefeated.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> http://cfn.scout.com/2/1209532.html
> 
> Toughest place to play per Scout.com


My BIL went to the Bama/LSU game once. Said the noise level was amazing.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> That's some good info Boudreaux. I can't wait for November.  I believe it will be another battle of the undefeated.




It most likely could be the two best teams in the nation playing again.  Definitely two of the top programs in the nation.

Oh, yea:

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## fairhopebama (Aug 9, 2012)

Boudreaux, good luck this year. I hope we see our two teams come in undefeated again, Round 3. Lil Red, Welcome to the site. I see you are new here with very few posts. Enjoy the Forum....


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 9, 2012)

I don't think Bama will be able to pitch a shut out again this year.  I think we'll be too strong with all our RBs returning, all by one WR back, and a QB who isn't scared.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 9, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I don't think Bama will be able to pitch a shut out again this year.  I think we'll be too strong with all our RBs returning, all by one WR back, and a QB who isn't scared.


. I agree with you on this point.

What's your take on this point Lil Red. Btw, welcome to the forum.


----------



## Drexal (Aug 10, 2012)

Ok, here I am... stuck in Korea with hunting and football season right around the corner.  I'll miss LSU-AU for sure, possibly LSU-UF... but after that, it's on.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 10, 2012)

*Sorry but Thanks Anyway*



Boudreaux said:


> Hey, do you still look at dandydon.com for daily updates?
> 
> A few of us are having lunch at Boudreauxs in Duluth on Friday, 11:45ish.  Not too far from Suwanee.  It's on Buford Highway a little north of downtown Duluth where that internet cafe and Green Dog Interactive is located.



Actually work in Buford and have been too busy to get away for too long. Maybe another week.


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2012)

Mornin red.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Actually work in Buford and have been too busy to get away for too long. Maybe another week.




That's too bad.  Was looking forward to meeting another LSU fan.  

Where do you work in Buford and what do you do?


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 10, 2012)

And no, I have gotten away from Dandy Don lately. I do try to sort through tigerdroppings but that can be a pain sometimes. What I miss most about being in Baton Rouge is listening to "After Further Review" with Matt Mascona. That guy puts on a good, intelligent Radio Show from 4-7 eastern. http://www.1045espn.com/



Here are the seats I left behind in BR.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 10, 2012)

Project Manager for a Construction Company and work close to the Ford place.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 10, 2012)

"4. Just how much will Zach Mettenberger help the LSU offense? 

Rich: The hard-throwing righty has to be an upgrade over Jordan Jefferson and Jarrett Lee, right? On a team that boasts another fantastic D and an embarrassment of riches in the backfield, Mettenberger won’t be asked to do too much. However, if he can keep defenses from stacking the box, the Tigers become that much tougher to outscore this fall.

Fiu:  The assumption will be that LSU needs a passer after the way the offense stalled and died in the national title loss to Alabama, but with one of the three best offensive lines in college football and a loaded backfield, Mettenberger's No. 1 job will be to not screw up. As bad as everyone thinks the LSU passing game was last year, it still only gave up five picks with three of them coming in the two games against the Tide. That means that LSU quarterbacks threw just two picks in 12 games. Also lost in the end of the year debacle was that the passing game was the most efficient in the SEC going into the BCS championship."

http://cfn.scout.com/2/1210221.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2012)

Spot on assessment there Red. I still think the November game will be a barnburner, unLES Mettenberger is a complete flop. Still, that LSU defense will be amazing. Bama better have a strong running game behind a great o line; our passing game is still in transition with a developing receiver corp that is no completely flawLES.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Project Manager for a Construction Company and work close to the Ford place.



PM me your name and the company name.  

Next time I'm up Buford way around lunch time I'll try to let you know and maybe we can have lunch up there.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 10, 2012)

Not good......Tyrann took the Crowell route


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 10, 2012)

At least we still have pretty cheerleaders:


----------



## Matthew6 (Aug 10, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> Not good......Tyrann took the Crowell route



Sorry to hear about the loss of HB. He added alot of color to cfb last season. Les miles will fill that gap with a quality player unLES the depth is poor at tha position.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 24, 2012)

You know since we lost HB7 and have been dropped in the rankings and aren't being picked to win the SEC or go to the NC. I really like our chances of doing both. 

I hate being ranked First. It always seems easier to earn number one than to try and hold on to it. 

And the media that must think HB7 was the only reason our defense was on top with our schedule last year must be smoking the same stuff. Defense wins Championships, USC doesn't have a chance weather to LSU, BAMA or anyone else with a D.


----------



## Jetjockey (Aug 24, 2012)

Lil Red said:


> You know since we lost HB7 and have been dropped in the rankings and aren't being picked to win the SEC or go to the NC. I really like our chances of doing both.
> 
> I hate being ranked First. It always seems easier to earn number one than to try and hold on to it.
> 
> And the media that must think HB7 was the only reason our defense was on top with our schedule last year must be smoking the same stuff. Defense wins Championships, USC doesn't have a chance weather to LSU, BAMA or anyone else with a D.




I think your 100% correct.  USC has had a heck of a time in the BCS era facing SEC defenses.  And their D has had a heck of a time stopping SEC offenses.

I'm really excited to watch the LSU/UW game.  I think it will be a good measure to see his far UW has come.  Last time they played was Sarks first game as head coach after UW finished their worst season in school history.  LSU struggled to stop UW's offense and the game was surprisingly close.  UW has a much better team now and and Price is a heck of a lot better than Locker was.  The BIG question will be UW's D and O line.  If the O line can give Price any time at all, he will hurt LSU.  UW's offense doesn't have any superstars, but they don't have any real weakness either.  Price could end up being scary good if he can stay healthy.


----------



## Lil Red (Aug 24, 2012)

Yeah, UW will be our first test with our new QB. Haven't paid attention to them much but remember the last time. What I would like to see is...we beat UW pretty good then later in the season UW demolishes USC, but that's just me. I just don't get their hype.


----------



## Boudreaux (Aug 27, 2012)

LSU has a true freshman and a redshirt freshman that are fighting for starting time at CB.  I don't think HB7 will be missed in the coverage game.  

His big play ability will be missed, but if we can play solid defense and get some production - ANY production  - from the QB position, LSU should be OK.

Biggest loss to the team is in the return game.  But LSU always seems to find someone to excel there.  Patrick Peterson didn't do too badly, and neither did Trindon Holliday or Early Doucet.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2012)

Great return Odell!

Too bad it got called back, but being that the return game was my biggest concern due to the loss of Mathieu, it was NICE to see you take it to the house!


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2012)

Now that's MOJO!

2nd team punter can't handle the snap, yet still gets a rugby style punt off that rolls to the 15 yard line.  

Mett is looking good.  A little out-of-sync and balls thrown behind the receivers, but it is the 1st game.  And after the last 4 years, we don't expect much at all out of the QB position!


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2012)

WOW!  Odell!

This one counts!  Great return game so far!  (I know it's only North Texas, but back-to-back returns for TDs.)  Maybe we will be ok in the return game.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 1, 2012)

Well, we had hoped for the backup QB to get some work, but because LSU was so far ahead, not because Mett got his bell rung.  Hope Mett is ok, but good to see Rivers get some work.


----------



## Matthew6 (Sep 2, 2012)

Congrats on the win. Can't wait for November.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 2, 2012)

I'm glad we're not playing Bama before then.

LSU is still out of sync between the QB and receivers and in the secondary.  The youth and inexperience showed yesterday at the QB and DB positions.  Even on the first long TD pass, Reed tried to undercut the route and the other safety was flat-footed and let the WR run right past him.  A secondary that has more cohesion reads the play of the other and work together.

Bama looked like a well-oiled machine in mid-season form.


----------



## Boudreaux (Sep 9, 2012)

Good game by LSU.

They dominated in all aspects of the game.  I realize this was a 2nd rate team from a 2nd rate conference, but the Tigers did what the Tigers do.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 20, 2012)

After 4 years of Lee and Jefferson, I admit I WANTED to believe the Mett hype.

After he did so well at CC, after reading all the headlines, after seeing him do well in the spring game, I desperately wanted to believe that LSU finally had the missing piece of a powerful offense - a QB who could stretch the field with a passing attack.

Sadly, Mett has not proven he can do that against real competition. His throws are constantly off mark, very seldom hitting a receiver in stride. Receivers are constantly leaving their feet to attempt to salvage a catch on a bad throw, or are turning backwards to try to catch a ball thrown behind them.

I don't understand why LSU cannot find a good QB. We haven't had a field general - someone who can audible and think under center - since Matt Flynn.

Even our "show boat" punter from last year has not only lost his swagger, but also his effectiveness. 

LSU seems to have very few players playing with heart.  Lots of talent, little effort and even less effectiveness. 

Lots of room for improvement.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 20, 2012)

It's been said that defense wins championships.

I don't think LSU's D is good enough to carry the offense to winning a championship, but it is definitely the reason LSU has won the last few games.

Hopefully with 2 weeks to prepare for Bama, Mett and the receivers can get get in the same playbook cause ole Les knows that they can't get on the same page!


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

Two weeks off to prepare for Bama.

It's on all you Bama boys!  LSU knocks off #1 in 2 weeks.  Mett will be the SEC player of the week after that game.  This will be his coming out party.  He will show that chump Bama has a QB how the position is supposed to be played.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

You're starting to sound like the fat guy in the purple shirt.

  it will be a good one.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> You're starting to sound like the fat guy in the purple shirt.
> 
> it will be a good one.



LOL! Are you saying that I've been drinking the kool aid?







Gotta have some fun over these next two weeks.  Don't know how much fun I'll have after!

Avatar bet?  If LSU gets past the 50 yard line, I get to choose your avatar for a week.  If LSU scores, I choose your avatar for two weeks!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> LOL! Are you saying that I've been drinking the kool aid?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


. 

How bout a friendly 1 week avatar bet. Loser sports the other until next game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> .
> 
> How bout a friendly 1 week avatar bet. Loser sports the other until next game.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Wonder if LilRed, Drexal or Tiger Fan want some of this.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

I typically don't do avatar bets, but you've been a good sport.

Is the bet against the spread, or straight up?  Or is whether LSU gets past the 50 yard line?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

Pregame meal for you Bammers:

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/alton-brown/corn-dogs-recipe/index.html


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> I typically don't do avatar bets, but you've been a good sport.
> 
> Is the bet against the spread, or straight up?  Or is whether LSU gets past the 50 yard line?



Just straight up bet. Wear it to next week and done. I was hoping we could get Jimmy Ray in on it too.


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 22, 2012)

Corn dogs are an entire food group in my house. They fall into the brown group. Yum.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 22, 2012)

Matthew6 said:


> Just straight up bet. Wear it to next week and done. I was hoping we could get Jimmy Ray in on it too.




Guess I should go ahead and start picking out avatars then.....

I think Jimmy Ray is just a closet LSU fan, pretending to be a UGA fan.  Doubt he'll play.

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Drexal (Oct 24, 2012)

Yea, sure... who's all in for this avatar thing?


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 28, 2012)

Breaking down this past weekend:

Mettenberger looked like what LSU expected when they signed him out of Butler CC, completing 82.7% of his passes for 7 touchdowns against an Open defense that basically didn't show up.

Miles' team finally consistently converted 3rd down plays, along with 2 4th down conversions.

LSU defense was stout as usual, and pitched a shut-out against Open.

LSU running backs basically got to take the game off after carrying the burden of the offensive load for the last 4 1/2 years.  Miles commented that he hopes the stable of LSU tailbacks will be well rested for the beatdown they will but on Bama next weekend.

Miles was 0 for 1 on challenges in the game, and had only 2 instances of very questionable clock management that ended up not hurting the team.

Typical for the Miles LSU teams, penalties were costly and killed a few promising drives for the offensive.  Luckily, Open was unable to convert those into points.

Senior Russell Shephard almost returned to the form that was so promising during his freshman and sophomore years, catching 2 of the 4 passes thrown his way, breaking one for a 40 yard touchdown.  He likely would have had a 2nd long touchdown catch had Mettenberger been able to hit him in stride on the post rather than throwing behind Shephard causing him to trip upon catching the ball.

When asked after the game what he thought of his team's performance against the overmatched Open opponent, Miles chewed his cud and said, "Fine.  Just fine.  See ya."


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 28, 2012)

Good luck to both teams next week. Bama by double digits plus Saturday. Bank.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 29, 2012)

Game Day will be in Red Stick to document the elephant skinning on Saturday!

GEAUX TIGERS!


----------



## Matthew6 (Oct 29, 2012)

5 more days until your beating corndog boy. Have a nice week.


----------



## Boudreaux (Oct 30, 2012)

Reauxl tigers!


----------



## Boudreaux (Nov 3, 2012)

Congrats to Bama. 

Well coached and played until the end.

Les Miles is an idiot.

I don't feel as if LSU got outplayed, but there is no question that they were out coached.


----------



## brownceluse (Nov 3, 2012)

Boudreaux said:


> Congrats to Bama.
> 
> Well coached and played until the end.
> 
> ...


I know how it feels to be out coached. LSU played a heck of a game!


----------



## Matthew6 (Nov 4, 2012)

Great game by lsu. I am glad we have coach Saban.


----------



## Marlin_444 (Nov 4, 2012)

Thanks #9 - On to #10... 

Roll Tide! 

*V*


----------

